# Remove Desktop.ini & Folder.htt virus HTML.Redlof.A



## binoyxj (Dec 10, 2007)

Redlof is polymorphic virus that embeds itself without any attachment to every e-mail sent from the infected system. It executes when an infected email message is viewed The HTML.Redlof.A is a very pestering virus. From what I gather, neither does it create any loss of data nor does it send any personal information across the net.But what it does is horrible. It actually comes in the form of a script. The script is copied onto several other .htm, .html, .vbs, .asp, .htt, .jsp files on your hard drive. Then whenever any of these files are executed, the script is copied onto more files which create more files and so on.VBS/Redlof.A@m executes directly from an infected message by using a security vulnerbility in Internet Exlorer known as Microsoft VM ActiveX Control Vulnerability. More information about the vulnerability and a fix is available from Microsoft:
*www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms00-075.asp

The virus also infects files with extensions "htm", "html", "asp", "php", "jsp", "htt" or "vbs".Redlof drops the following infected files:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\blank.html\Windows\System\Kernel32.dll\Windows\web\kjwall.gif\Windows\system32\desktop.ini"blank.html" is used to replace the default stationaries for both Outlook and Outlook Express via registry causing that the every message sent from an infected system will carry the virus.The "Kernel32.dll" is also set to registry so that it will be executed on the system restart:HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\Kernel32

Download Removel tools
*www.gdata.pl/kmdownload/download.php?op=getit&id=61
*www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Redlof-Remover.shtml


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

are you saying how to remove these .htt virus or asking how to ?

if you are saying how to remove htt virus, then this should be in tutorials


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

Use a good antivirus
1. Register for a free email at aol.com
2. Throw away your existing antivirus
3. Go to *safety.aol.com and download their free antivirus (its McAfee)
4. Install and scan your system


----------

